# RoHS Richtlinie (2011/65/EU) im Maschinenbau



## UMI- (9 Februar 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

bei meinem Arbeitgeber (mittelständischer Hersteller von Verpackungsmaschinen) gibt es aktuell Diskussionen zum Thema RoHS-Richtlinie (2011/65/EU).
Wir stellen sowohl vollständige als auch unvollständige Maschinen nach Maschinenrichtlinie 2006/42/EG her. Wir stellen keine Elektro- oder Elektronikgeräte her, die unter den Anwendungsbereich der Niederspannungsrichtlinie 2014/35/EU fallen.

*Fragestellung: Muss die RoHS Richtlinie von einem reinen Maschinenbauer überhaupt umgesetzt werden? *

RoHS Richtlinie:
https://eur-lex.europa.eu/legal-content/DE/TXT/?uri=celex:32011L0065

RoHS 2 FAQ:
https://ec.europa.eu/environment/system/files/2021-01/FAQ key guidance document - RoHS.pdf

*Einschätzung 1:*
Nein muss nicht umgesetzt werden. Begründung deckt sich dabei mit der Einschätzung des Ingenieurbüros Hannweber. 
https://www.ib-hannweber.com/p/ist-die-richtlinie-2011-65-eu-beschraenkung-der-verwendung-bestimmter

*Einschätzung 2:*
Ja muss umgesetzt werden. Die Maschinen erfüllen generell die Kriterien eines Elektro- und Elektronikgerätes (Artikel 3 (1,2) RoHS Richtlinie). Aus dem Anhang 1 der Richtlinie fallen die Maschinen dann in Kategorie 11.


Kommt man zum Ergebnis, dass die Richtlinie generell angewendet werden muss, dann gibt es wiederum Unklarheiten in welchen Fällen von der Ausnahme „Ortsfeste Großanlagen“ (Artikel 2 (e)) gebrauch gemacht werden könnte. Der RoHS 2 FAQ gibt dazu einige Hinweise. 
Um aber das Thema nicht von vorneherein zu überladen, würde ich gerne zunächst die erste Fragestellung klären und dann ggf. tiefer eintauchen.

Bin auf eure Einschätzungen und Erfahrungen dazu gespannt.
Viele Grüße


----------



## Elektriko (9 Februar 2022)

Meiner Meinung nach muss die RoHS-Richtlinie nicht angewendet werden


----------



## formulator (10 Februar 2022)

Hallo UMI-,
Wir sind Hersteller von Prüfständen. Wir haben für uns festgestellt, dass Prüfstände nicht unter die RoHS 2 fallen. Begründet haben wir dies mit Artikel 2 (4) d) „ortsfeste industrielle Großwerkzeuge“ der Richtlinie 2011/65/EU (RoHS 2).
Die Definition für „ortsfeste industrielle Großwerkzeuge“ in Artikel 3 3. trifft eindeutig auf unsere Prüfstände zu:

eine groß angelegte Anordnung mehrerer Maschinen, Geräte und/oder Bauteile,
die für eine bestimmte Anwendung gemeinsam eine Funktion erfüllen,
die von Fachpersonal dauerhaft an einem bestimmten Ort installiert und abgebaut werden und
die von Fachpersonal in einer industriellen Fertigungsanlage oder einer Forschungs- und Entwicklungsanlage eingesetzt und instandgehalten werden.
Somit können die Serien-Prüfstände und Serien-Simulatoren von der Anwendung der Richtlinie 2011/65/EU (RoHS 2) ausgenommen werden.
Als Quelle haben wir das ROHS 2 FAQ "guidance document" herangezogen. Im Abschnitt Q3.1 auf S. 9 ff wird die o. a. Interpretation unterstützt.

http://ec.europa.eu/environment/waste/rohs_eee/events_rohs3_en.htm

Grüße
formulator


----------



## UMI- (10 Februar 2022)

Vielen Dank für eure Rückmeldungen.
Ich hoffe allerdings, dass sich noch ein paar mehr dazu äußern...



Elektriko schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach muss die RoHS-Richtlinie nicht angewendet werden


Mit der Begründung wie von "Einschätzung 1"?



formulator schrieb:


> Hallo UMI-,
> Wir sind Hersteller von Prüfständen. Wir haben für uns festgestellt, dass Prüfstände nicht unter die RoHS 2 fallen. Begründet haben wir dies mit Artikel 2 (4) d) „ortsfeste industrielle Großwerkzeuge“ der Richtlinie 2011/65/EU (RoHS 2).
> Die Definition für „ortsfeste industrielle Großwerkzeuge“ in Artikel 3 3. trifft eindeutig auf unsere Prüfstände zu:
> 
> ...


Alles klar, für meine Maschinen würde die Definition für "ortsfeste Großanlage" (Artikel 3.4) auch zutreffen.
Zu "ortsfest" und "groß" gibt es allerdings auch Diskussionen. Dazu würde ich mich aber nächste Woche nochmal ausführlicher melden.

Grüße UMI


----------



## s_kraut (11 Februar 2022)

Meiner Ansicht nach trifft die RoHS Elektronikhersteller. Bleifreie Lote etc...
Wenn ihr bei der Auswahl eurer Komponenten darauf achtet, dass die RoHS haben, dann dürfte es im Gesamtsystem keine Überraschungen geben.


----------



## Elektriko (12 Februar 2022)

UMI- schrieb:


> Mit der Begründung wie von "Einschätzung 1"?


Eigentlich weil du stellst eine Maschine her mit Komponenten die die RoHS wahrscheinlich schon treffen


----------



## UMI- (14 Februar 2022)

Ich sehe die Anwendung auch bei den Elektronikhersteller.
Die Schwierigkeit beim dafür Argumentieren ist aber, dass "ortsfeste industrielle Großwerkzeuge" und "ortsfeste Großanlagen" explizit von der Anwendung der Richtlinie ausgeschlossen werden.
Damit wird aber auf der anderen Seite auch angenommen, dass Maschinen die nicht unter die Definition der beiden Ausnahmen fallen, eben in den Anwendungsbereich fallen.

Definition "ortsfeste Großanlage"

eine groß angelegte Kombination von Geräten unterschiedlicher Art und gegebenenfalls weiteren Einrichtungen,
die von Fachpersonal montiert und installiert werden und dazu bestimmt sind,
auf Dauer an einem vorbestimmten Ort betrieben und
von Fachpersonal abgebaut zu werden.
Im RoHS 2 FAQ werden Kriterien für "groß" angegeben. Das sind zwar keine verpflichtende Vorgaben, gibt aber eben die Richtung vor.



Im RoHS 2 FAQ sind auch Beispiele enthalten


----------



## stevenn (17 Februar 2022)

seht euch doch mal Anhang I der Richtlinie an. Könnte euch helfen


----------



## UMI- (17 Februar 2022)

Moin, 
der ist bekannt, hatte ich in meinem ersten Beitrag erwähnt.
Die Unklarheiten kommen in erster Linie durch die FAQ's...

Ich denke aber wir können das Themen für den Moment beenden, mit dem Konsens das ein Maschinenbauer (der keine Elektro- oder Elektronikkomponenten herstellt) nicht in den Anwendungsbereich der RoHS Richtlinie fällt.

Vielen Dank


----------



## stevenn (17 Februar 2022)

Als ein "Gerät" würde ich solche Maschinen nicht bezeichnen. Auch nicht, wenn ich die Definition 


„Elektro- und Elektronikgeräte“ Geräte, die zu ihrem ordnungsgemäßen Betrieb von elektrischen Strömen oder elektromagnetischen Feldern abhängig sind, und Geräte zur Erzeugung, Übertragung und Messung solcher Ströme und Felder, die für den Betrieb mit Wechselstrom von höchstens 1 000 Volt bzw. Gleichstrom von höchstens 1 500 Volt ausgelegt sind;
lese. Aber kann man jetzt natürlich darüber streiten. 
Die FAQ's sind zu viele, die lese ich jetzt nicht durch.

und wenn man doch der Meinung ist, das das Geräte gemäß Kategorie 11 sind, dann trifft meiner Meinung nach Artikel 3 Absatz 3 oder 4 zu.


----------



## Eventuell sachkundig (31 Dezember 2022)

Aus meiner Sicht ist eine Verpackungsmaschine eine große Maschine zur professionellen Verwendung und fällt damit nicht unter RoHS.
Ich würde die RoHS deshalb weder in einer entsprechenden Einbauerklärung noch Konformitätserklärung listen.
Allerdings würde ich vorsichtshalber darauf achten, RoHS einzuhalten, was ja nicht schwierig ist. Einmal kann man dann auch mal Komponenten davon "neutral" vermarkten und zudem kann es passieren, dass  die Ausnahme irgendwann gestrichen wird.


----------

